# Hop Of The Week 21/2/07 - Willamette



## Stuster (21/2/07)

Another American hop, but one far away from the citrus of Cascade and other such hops. Willamette is more of an English type of hop.

So, what sort of beers have you used this hop in? How did you use it? What other hops does it go well with? Are there any commercial beers that this hop is used in? Any other tips for using this hop?

Tell us all you know so we can make better beer. :chug: 

Information from Brewrats.



> Willamette (United States)
> Specifications
> Pedigree: A triploid seedling of the English Fuggle variety.
> Aroma: Mild and pleasant, slightly spicy
> ...


----------



## fixa (21/2/07)

I think its a fantastic hop. Used it in everything from APA's to a cream ale i put down yesterday. Very versatile hop!


----------



## bconnery (21/2/07)

I'd second that view. Prior to the arrival of craftbrewer on my radar I used this as a substitute hop for the American ones I couldn't get, and as an English bittering hop when I ran short. 

A good all purpose hop for me, despite the description of it as mainly aroma. 

I would admit that with the range now available I haven't used this for some time, preferring to go for american american style hops, and English english style hops etc but I am a sucker for trying new ones that I see rather than returning to tried and true so that doesn't mean anything...


----------



## geoffi (21/2/07)

It's the aroma hop in James Squire Amber Ale. Definitely more English-style than the fruit-salad American hops. I've read that it is "Fuggle-like", and I suppose that fits. It has a distinctive aroma of its own, though.

I've used it a fair bit, mostly in my attempts to copy JSAA, but also in standard bitters and dark ales.

This weekend I'm brewing another Squire clone, so the Willamette will get another run.


----------



## Jye (21/2/07)

I brewed a Lagunitas IPA clone based on this recipe and found it to be incredible neutral and down right boring h34r: But have also used it in a blonde ale and it was very easy drinking and light in flavour.

I heard on The Brewing Network that it is a major hop in a American mega lager and they use it because it is very neutral and non offensive.


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/2/07)

Just for something different. Make yourself a Coopers SA type beer. Sub the Pride of Ringwood for Willamette and add quite a bit as a late hop. Also make sure you reculture the CSA yeast.

Beautiful. :super: :super: 

Yes, I obviously love Willamette.

Warren -


----------



## Kai (21/2/07)

I have a first-year Willamette growing in the yard. Have never tried it before though but liked what I'd read about it.


----------



## petesbrew (21/2/07)

Tried this for the first time on the weekend in a stout. The smell upon opening the teabag packet was mouth-wateringly delicious. I know I'll be using this hop again for sure.


----------



## Mr Bond (21/2/07)

I Loves this Hop

Some pedigree info here


----------



## Aussie Claret (1/3/07)

I used this hop for the first time in a Pale Ale, with 100% Williamette.
The recipe
4Kgs Golden Promise
1Kg Galaxy
200g Light crystal
250g Wheat

Hop additions all Williamette
40g 60mins
15g 20minutes
15g 10 minutes
20g flameout
US56

It is a very easy drinking ale crystal clear bittered to about 30IBU's. This was a non chill batch. The aroma is a little subdued perhaps because of the No chill, but flavourwise it has an subtle earthy taste quite nice and definetly more toward the English style. Sorry not too good at the taste descriptions, it is a hop I would use again but probably in a combination; this recipe was made to assess the hop alone.
This beer was tasted at Ross's, last Friday and was described as a definete quafffer.

AC


----------



## Mr Bond (1/3/07)

Just to add a little trivia about the pronunciation of this hop.
I have always pronounced it..... *Will-A-Mett*......
But during a discussion about it with a pro brewer some time a go,he pronounced it differently.
A bit of research and I have found that he was saying it correctly.
*Will-Am-It* is the correct pronunciation.


----------



## Jye (1/3/07)

Brauluver said:


> Just to add a little trivia about the pronunciation of this hop.
> I have always pronounced it..... *Will-A-Mett*......
> But during a discussion about it with a pro brewer some time a go,he pronounced it differently.
> A bit of research and I have found that he was saying it correctly.
> *Will-Am-It* is the correct pronunciation.



One of the downsides of learning everything from the internet and reading is you dont learn the correct pronunciation. I used to say it *Will-A-Mett* but have changed to *Will-Am-It* since hearing it on the varies podcast, but a lot of club members say it as *Will-A-Mett*. So the difference may be one is American and one Australian, a bit like aluminium and aluminum.

I prefer *Will-Am-It* since it is an American hop.


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/3/07)

Jye said:


> I prefer *Will-Am-It* since it is an American hop.



Will-Am-It or Won't-Am-It ?  

While we're on the subject... Anybody have any experience with NZ grown Willamette? :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## Mercs Own (1/3/07)

Ive been home brewing since 1988 and in all the time since there has always been a bag of Willamette in my fridge. Certainly an all time favorite for me.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (1/3/07)

Doesn't Willamette also compliment stouts?


----------



## DJR (1/3/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Will-Am-It or Won't-Am-It ?
> 
> While we're on the subject... Anybody have any experience with NZ grown Willamette? :unsure:
> 
> Warren -



I have some but i never really used it, i just use it to hop my starters now


----------



## discoloop (27/6/07)

I put down a schwazbier of sorts last night and used a bit of willamette with some saaz. (I was going to go all Saaz but ran out.) It's by no means true to the style but I had a little taste out of the fermenter and it seems like a promisingly tasty brew! 

The comparatively small amount of willamette seems to subtly compliment the saaz, but perhaps not in a way I could spot it if I wasn't looking for it.

Anyone else used it in a lager style? The flavour strikes me as a little delicate and quite possibly well suited if used sparsely...


----------



## T.D. (27/6/07)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Doesn't Willamette also compliment stouts?



Definitely goes beautifully in dark ales. I made an American Brown with Willamette a while back and it was great! I don't brew too many stouts though so can't really comment there...


----------



## simpletotoro (27/6/07)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Doesn't Willamette also compliment stouts?


it does to me ...i add it late...actually i seem to use it one way or another in everything from wheats ..pale ales ..dark ales and as i've said stouts...the amount varies and probably not true to style for some but i don't give a bugger about that ...i likes whats i likes as popeyes says..


----------



## jayse (8/4/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Will-Am-It or Won't-Am-It ?
> 
> While we're on the subject... Anybody have any experience with NZ grown Willamette? :unsure:
> 
> Warren -



Pulling up an oldy

Anyone used or been using the NZ variety?
Also as far as it being called 'will-am-it' you can actually find it being spelt williamette, such as beersmith and a few net searchs I have done.
Would that make it willy-am-it?  

Of course this hop seems to be mostly used in darker beers as you would fuggles, but I'll be giving it a crack in a reasonbly well hopped pale ale/bitter aswell as a amber or brown. Used it in a robust porter yesterday but that really isn't gunna give that good of a indictation of its true flavour.

Surelly someones been using NZ willamette flowers yeah? sounds like some have had pretty lack lustre results with willamette in pale ales but I'am not put off as I'am pretty confident these fresh NZ flowers will cut the mustard.


----------



## dj1984 (8/4/09)

I have been using, it used it in a oatmeal stout and a Export 80/- the stout is still in the cube but the Export was tasty, i found it to be a nice smooth bitterness but the Export was only around 18 IBU's so it would not be harsh anyway. :icon_cheers:


----------



## drsmurto (8/4/09)

I've used US Williamette twice as the only hop in a bitter. OG 1.045, 30 IBU

Both were very nice beers.


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/4/09)

jayse said:


> Pulling up an oldy
> 
> Anyone used or been using the NZ variety?
> Also as far as it being called 'will-am-it' you can actually find it being spelt williamette, such as beersmith and a few net searchs I have done.
> Would that make it willy-am-it?



Jayse I tried them once and for me that was enough. They reminded me of wet, mouldy carpet. More like Fuggles needing a bath than the US Willamette we're used to.

Let's just say they're very earthy and compost-like.

Edit: I forgot to add I love US Willamette.

Warren -


----------



## jayse (8/4/09)

urrgh!
oh well maybe I'll do a amber or brown first and see before commiting them to a pale ale.


----------



## reviled (8/4/09)

jayse said:


> Pulling up an oldy
> 
> Anyone used or been using the NZ variety?
> Also as far as it being called 'will-am-it' you can actually find it being spelt williamette, such as beersmith and a few net searchs I have done.
> ...



Ive never used US Williamette but love NZ Williamette in dark/english type beers, I get a nice earthy slightly spicyness out of it! If a recipe calls for fuggles ill generally use Williamette first!


----------



## dj1984 (8/4/09)

Spot on Reviled, earthy and spicy is what i got from the NZ flowers tasty as a Mofo.


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/4/09)

My point exactly chaps don't you find it more like an intense UK Fuggle as opposed to a US Willamette? :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## reviled (8/4/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> My point exactly chaps don't you find it more like an intense UK Fuggle as opposed to a US Willamette? :unsure:
> 
> Warren -



Like I said I havnt tried US williamette so cant compare, but would definately class NZ Williamette as Fuggles with an edge..

Combined with Styrians = :icon_drool2: 

Does the US variety have any citrus/fruity character?


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/4/09)

reviled said:


> Like I said I havnt tried US williamette so cant compare, but would definately class NZ Williamette as Fuggles with an edge..
> 
> Combined with Styrians = :icon_drool2:
> 
> Does the US variety have any citrus/fruity character?



I find the US variety to be tobacco spicy/floral and a little sweet in comparison to NZ Willamette or Fuggles. US Willamette always seems a saner choice in paler beers than Fuggles. To each their own though.

Warren -


----------



## T.D. (8/4/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Jayse I tried them once and for me that was enough. They reminded me of wet, mouldy carpet. More like Fuggles needing a bath than the US Willamette we're used to.
> 
> Let's just say they're very earthy and compost-like.
> 
> ...



Exactly my findings. I did an IPA with NZ Willamette and NZ Goldings and I think ended up tipping it down the drain. And I almost never do that! Never touched it since.

I think there's a good reason why the staple hop varieties are in fact the staple hope varieties!


----------



## reviled (8/4/09)

T.D. said:


> Exactly my findings. I did an IPA with NZ Willamette and NZ Goldings and I think ended up tipping it down the drain. And I almost never do that! Never touched it since.
> 
> I think there's a good reason why the staple hop varieties are in fact the staple hope varieties!



 Holy shit TD, that sounds like it would have been a nice beer, mate of mine allways uses NZ goldings and he did a brew with NZ williamette also, I really enjoyed it :huh: Each to their own I guess :blink:


----------



## Bribie G (8/4/09)

reviled said:


> Like I said I havnt tried US williamette so cant compare, but would definately class NZ Williamette as Fuggles with an edge..
> 
> Combined with Styrians = :icon_drool2:
> 
> Does the US variety have any citrus/fruity character?



:icon_offtopic: 

On the subject of Fuggles, I have two shrinks of NZ fuggles and have been using them in UK bitters no problems. I note that on the Craftbrewer site the description of the UK and NZ varieties are identical but, given my (positive) experiences with like named NZ hops... is there any significant difference between NZ fuggles and UK fuggles? Apart from getting them in flower form of course.


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/4/09)

You should be right Bribie... I remember reading (somewhere) that quite a few NZ hops are descended from Fuggles rootstock. Wish I could remember where. If my memory serves me correctly it may have been a few years ago on the old ESB website.  

Warren -


----------



## reviled (8/4/09)

BribieG said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> On the subject of Fuggles, I have two shrinks of NZ fuggles and have been using them in UK bitters no problems. I note that on the Craftbrewer site the description of the UK and NZ varieties are identical but, given my (positive) experiences with like named NZ hops... is there any significant difference between NZ fuggles and UK fuggles? Apart from getting them in flower form of course.



Ive used both and cant say I noticed a difference at all... And pretty sure Warrens right that alot of our hops came from Fuggles originally, but then didnt everything :lol:


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/4/09)

reviled said:


> Warrens right that alot of our hops came from Fuggles originally, but then didnt everything :lol:



Mr Fuggle should have been with the Rolling Stones.  

Warren -


----------



## T.D. (8/4/09)

reviled said:


> Holy shit TD, that sounds like it would have been a nice beer, mate of mine allways uses NZ goldings and he did a brew with NZ williamette also, I really enjoyed it :huh: Each to their own I guess :blink:



Yep I was all psyched for it. Supposedly the same hops as in Emerson IPA. The beer was clearly not infected either, it was entirely a hop flavour issue. It was almost as if I had used decomposing green hop flowers or something - it was that kind of character. Possibly a dodgy batch of hops if your mate has had success with it...?


----------



## reviled (8/4/09)

T.D. said:


> Yep I was all psyched for it. Supposedly the same hops as in Emerson IPA. The beer was clearly not infected either, it was entirely a hop flavour issue. It was almost as if I had used decomposing green hop flowers or something - it was that kind of character. Possibly a dodgy batch of hops if your mate has had success with it...?



Yeah alot of us over here generally just use pellets cos you have to do a minimum 1kg order for flowers.. May have something to do with it?


----------



## Bribie G (8/4/09)

also :icon_offtopic: but while I've got Reviled on the line here. I entered an American Amber, just in a mini comp, but it got marked down as being possibly infected with 'dettol' ovetones. It's certainly very aromatic but I used a BIG whack of BSaaz to ultra-late hop it a few days before bottling.

Reviled I noted a few days ago you said not to late hop with BSaaz, do you think that was possibly the cause of the obtrusive flavour? IMHO it's one of the best beers I have made so far.


----------



## reviled (8/4/09)

BribieG said:


> also :icon_offtopic: but while I've got Reviled on the line here. I entered an American Amber, just in a mini comp, but it got marked down as being possibly infected with 'dettol' ovetones. It's certainly very aromatic but I used a BIG whack of BSaaz to ultra-late hop it a few days before bottling.
> 
> Reviled I noted a few days ago you said not to late hop with BSaaz, do you think that was possibly the cause of the obtrusive flavour? IMHO it's one of the best beers I have made so far.



I wasnt saying not to late hop someone else said that, think it was Bonj, but I was asking what you thought of it as a late hop?

Apparantly it can be quite overpowering late, or dry hopped, so it could have just put the judge off? You know how some drinkers arent very fond of mega hopped beers? Dettol seems like a wierd description tho?


----------



## Bribie G (8/4/09)

reviled said:


> I wasnt saying not to late hop someone else said that, think it was Bonj, but I was asking what you thought of it as a late hop?
> 
> Apparantly it can be quite overpowering late, or dry hopped, so it could have just put the judge off? You know how some drinkers arent very fond of mega hopped beers? Dettol seems like a wierd description tho?



Your'e right, sorry I got it turned round there. I might pm Bonj as I really want to get to the bottom of this. That's right now I remember he said don't use Bsaaz but use Cascade to heart's content. Jeez, reviled, it's getting dangerously near beer o'clock :lol: :lol:


----------



## reviled (8/4/09)

BribieG said:


> Your'e right, sorry I got it turned round there. I might pm Bonj as I really want to get to the bottom of this. That's right now I remember he said don't use Bsaaz but use Cascade to heart's content. Jeez, reviled, it's getting dangerously near beer o'clock :lol:



Tell me about it  Im working 11am till 8pm this week :angry: So no beer till I get home, and then by the time I do I dont even feel like more than 1 or 2 <_<


----------



## jayse (8/4/09)

Its not looking all that good on the reports of hop driven pale beers and NZ willamette, I am not much of a fan of fuggles by themselves in pale beers and this is sounding more like fuggles than US willamette. Still perhaps nieve or presumptous or some other word but I am still thinking that maybe they are still better than all that in pale beers and maybe some have got hold of some which was not altogther the best stock, old, badly stored, I really don't know.
Eitherway thanks for the replies and I'll be sure to give my reports on what I brew with them ends up like. Chances of the hop driven pale ale I hoped too brew with them is looking rather slim though. Wait and see what he amber ale turns out like first.

Oh and I have a cracker of a late hopped hop driven summer ale on tap now with bsaaz and its a cracker, no dettol. Its wonderfull.


Cheers
Jayse


----------



## Bribie G (8/4/09)

I'm late hopping another amber today so back to the BSaaz :lol: And remember not to Dettol the fermenter next time


----------



## Cortez The Killer (16/11/09)

Fellas

Anyone given Australian Willamette a go?

Thoughts?

Have a bag in the freezer that I wanna try

Cheers


----------

